# Harbor Freight floor jacks, side by side



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have this one. It goes on sale for $79.99 often, and with the coupon they offer, it makes it even cheaper.

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61282.html

I've had it for 3 years and have no complaints. It gets my Rangers and Miata up high enough to do whatever I need to do.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

r0ckstarr said:


> I have this one. It goes on sale for $79.99 often, and with the coupon they offer, it makes it even cheaper.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton...y-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61n282.html
> 
> I've had it for 3 years and have no complaints. It gets my Rangers and Miata up high enough to do whatever I need to do.


I got this to keep in the Navigator. This thing is a beast! Works great on full size SUVs or pickiups.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ULZGFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bigplanz said:


> I got this to keep in the Navigator. This thing is a beast! Works great on full size SUVs or pickiups.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ULZGFU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00



Oh yeah. Works best on pick up trucks also. Is a bit of awkward to set up but! Great jack. 
Good catch, Big. I bought one few months back when I got my RAM 1500.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Btw

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/powerbuilt-3-ton-all-in-one-jack


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a very interesting design, and I agree that with a 12" height, it would work best on full size trucks.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Prices vary on the jack stand/jack combo. I remember giving less than $50 for it. Might shoot a demo video of it today. It is too tall to get under a car. Used for trucks or SUVs and construction applications, like supporting a floor or deck under construction.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A video of the powerbuilt jack.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, again - if you have Tractor Supply around, it's $39.99.

Itis a dual function device:
1. adjustable height jackstand with automatic locking latch
2. adjustable height bottle jack stand
3. wide base of support provides sturdy solid support for a heavy vehicle on soft ground
4. suitable for tall cars like trucks or body over truck frame SUV.
5. has minimum of 12 inches lowered height so it can't be used on vehicles that are lower than that
6. it is rather hard to stow in a regular car because of exactly that wide base
7. operation handle tends to slip out of the jack attachment as there is nothing to secure it in place there
8. if handle is lost, a large screw driver with flat head will do or a suitable bar. Pliers then needed to lower jack

I like my first one I bought for Ridgeline so much I bought 2nd one for my now RAM in heartbeat. It is much better than any bottle jack or spin jack that trucks come with as they start tilting in full extension and this one here is rock solid.


----------

